
Google rumored to replace 2-factor with 'Advanced Protection' keys - rayascott
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/29/google-rumor-says-advanced-protection-will-replace-2-factor/
======
bonyt
You can already use a U2F key with a Google account, such as a Yubikey 4 or
other generic key.

[https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6103523](https://support.google.com/accounts/answer/6103523)

~~~
lobster_johnson
Only with Chrome. Safari is a no go, for example.

Also, Yubikey U2F (e.g. Yubikey Neo) doesn't work on iOS devices [1].

[1] [https://www.yubico.com/support/knowledge-
base/categories/art...](https://www.yubico.com/support/knowledge-
base/categories/articles/can-use-yubikey-ios-device-ipad-iphone/)

~~~
buddylw
This is actually the reason I switched back to Android for my primary phone --
complete lack of auth token support via USB or NFC.

